
Ask HN: Pomodoro Timer gadget? - aliencat
Anybody can recommend a timer gadget that can be purchased which has a set of preset times and the alarm can be set&#x2F;reset by simply pushing a button?<p>(e.g. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.ca&#x2F;gp&#x2F;product&#x2F;B0002U72LS&#x2F;ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB&amp;psc=1)
======
afarrell
I use [https://www.amazon.ca/Polder-100-Minute-Mini-Timer-
White/dp/...](https://www.amazon.ca/Polder-100-Minute-Mini-Timer-
White/dp/B005014HB2/ref=sr_1_2?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1477230229&sr=1-2&keywords=polder+timer)
though it doesn't have multiple preset times.

I also find it helpful to run [https://freedom.to](https://freedom.to) during
my poms.

------
pythonbull
You don't need any timer but self-discipline.

The Practicing Mind: Developing Focus and Discipline in Your Life
Master...Book [http://amzn.to/2e0p4CY](http://amzn.to/2e0p4CY)

------
iLemming
god those who use Emacs. org-pomodoro us really cool

